# 2004 Suzuki 140 HP Four Stroke fuel injectioned won't start



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello all,

Does anybody have any suggestions on why my suzuki isn't getting enough fuel? It's getting fuel all the way to the fuel pump and out of it, but there's some lines running to what me and my brother belive is the fuel pressure regulator that are not spitting fuel like they should be. Also the key has to be shut all the way off and then on until it beeps for it to even try to turn over. Then it gives a little sputter. However, nothing we've done has made it even attempt to start. We also cleaned the spark plugs, made sure there was no water, cleaned out both seperators, etc... Any suggestion on what could be wrong?


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

If the gas is old it could be bad. Also there maybe a strainer of some sort in that regulator. another thing to try would be to use an air compressor and blow out the fuel rail to the injectors. just use like 30psi or something low. On the Suzuki 115 i had it did this once and I gave the fuel bulb a few squeezes and then it started right up. hope this helps.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

the pressure regulator could be damaged, the low pressure pump could be bad, the float in the recirculation tank could be stuck, or you could have a bad hi pressure fuel pump.


----------



## metal11 (Oct 7, 2007)

That is a high pressure fuel filter that is above the seperator tank. Pull the fuel line at the top of the fuel rail and see if you have good fuel flow. If not pull the hose from the bottom of the filter and check again. If no fuel the filter inside the vapor seperator could be blocked. Do not blow air into your fuel system injectors are expensive.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

If the high pressure fuel filter was clogged the problem would not be sudden. You would lose top end power first.


----------

